# Desk tank



## johnnywales (6 Jan 2013)

Cheap setup for my berried shrimp.

The tank is 14 lit, filled with moss cover wood, almond leaves, a moss ball and slate. 

A success for under £20 as everything was bought second hand on eBay.

My nitrite however has stayed at 
0.25ppm regardless of water changes and adding a powerhead to the sponge filtration to increase circulation.

Can shrimp withstand 0.25ppm nitrite?

Thanks!




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jan 2013)

Hi Johnny,
there has been much discussion on the forum about test kits, mostly suggesting that they are highly inaccurate and not to be trusted, the margins for error in colour matching alone are huge!
How long has your tank been running and are you using a cycling agent? If your not adding anything to create a 'nitrogen cycle' then I'd doubt you will have any nitrite unless your plants are decaying and your not doing water changes. 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## johnnywales (7 Jan 2013)

I haven't used any "cycling kits" just seeded sponges, mosses and water changes. Sprinkled a little flake in once a week.

It's a light shade of purple. Breaking my heart as my shrimp are being tortured in the big tank!!

Ammonia is 0 nitrite reading shown in the picture.

Running 4 weeks and plenty of water changes using tap, ro and still bottled water. Still around .25ppm.


----------



## johnnywales (30 Jan 2013)

Just an update. 

Two drops of babies and lots of happy shrimp.

Planning to build a diy co2 to get the moss to fill out.





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marais (30 Jan 2013)

congrats on the new babies!


----------



## LancsRick (30 Jan 2013)

Is that a sakura in the middle of the shot with all the cherries?


----------



## nayr88 (31 Jan 2013)

Looking good mate, forget the test kits pleeeeease.

Be careful with the DIY co2,no went a bit made with it and ended up with loads of crud from the mix in the water. 
There is a sticky for it in the co2 section witch is spot on, have a read you won't regret it


----------



## johnnywales (4 Feb 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Looking good mate, forget the test kits pleeeeease.
> 
> Be careful with the DIY co2,no went a bit made with it and ended up with loads of crud from the mix in the water.
> There is a sticky for it in the co2 section witch is spot on, have a read you won't regret it




Cheers,


Sakuras? All my females are that grade and colour. I bought 8 a year ago, and I think initially only one female bred. I thnk she was Sakura because its a thick bright red!


----------

